# Nibs / feeds



## Shrek (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,

the question i am going to ask may well not be a simple answer, if there is an answer at all, but here goes.

Nibs and feeds, bock nibs and feeds have a tremendous following. Are Jowo a separate company ? I think they are but want to clarify. Do Jowo make there own feeds ?
Schmidt, is it correct that they buy there nibs branded from bock, and if so is the quality the same, similar or significantly worse.
Then there are meister where do they fit in ie who makes their nibs or do they make there own ?
I am having trouble finding a european retailer for Jowo as well.

What i think i am really asking is, i am drawn to Bock as the superior manufacturer because of reputation and their list of big name clients they supply.
I do not know who Jowo or meister supply.

Schmidt i am told do supply some big names but they are very coy in admitting this partly because of confidentiality clauses.

I would love to hear your thoughts on this.

Regards

Pete


----------



## mredburn (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, Jowo is a different company. Brian grey at Meisternibs - Blog sells them as a comparison to the Bock Nibs and Feeds. CLASSIC NIB -  Both are good choices. You may just need to pick one and go with it.  I realize that your in the UK and your choices may be limited to other vendors and what they carry in stock.


----------



## penmaker56 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pete,
Nibs are totally a personal choice, in the European market there are only 2 major manufacturers of nibs, Bock and JoWo, mostly all the private branded nibs are made from either these 2 manufacturers (I think, but not sure that Ancora pens still make their own nibs). My choice, JoWo makes a better nib than Bock, and do not try to have a modern Bock nib re-ground, the "iridium" tip is a very thin plating over a pad of the base metal, it would be ground right off. The Asian market...that's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Guys,

a lot of food for thought.

Thanks for your help.

Regards

Pete


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 14, 2013)

penmaker56 said:


> Pete,
> Nibs are totally a personal choice, in the European market there are only 2 major manufacturers of nibs, Bock and JoWo, mostly all the private branded nibs are made from either these 2 manufacturers (I think, but not sure that Ancora pens still make their own nibs). My choice, JoWo makes a better nib than Bock, and do not try to have a modern Bock nib re-ground, the "iridium" tip is a very thin plating over a pad of the base metal, it would be ground right off. The Asian market...that's a whole 'nother story.


With nibs that retail for about a dollar vs Ten dollars and up wouldn't we all be surprised if it wasn't.  I believe there are nibs made in China and Taiwan but I do remember at the Dayacom site seeing on at least one of their kit discriptions "India Nib"..


----------



## penmaker56 (Apr 15, 2013)

Smitty, the nibs from India are so "hit and miss" and of such poor quality, that they are not even considered in the pen markets.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 15, 2013)

penmaker56 said:


> Smitty, the nibs from India are so "hit and miss" and of such poor quality, that they are not even considered in the pen markets.


I am far from an authority on nibs and make no assertions on nib quality regardless of where they are made - it's just when people here at IAP say "asia" they are usually referring to China or Taiwan and I just mentioned that I think some asian nibs would be from the Indian sub-continent.


----------

